#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Alerta aos clientes ubiquitis!!!

## Volblack

Faço uma alerta a todos que usam equipamentos da Ubiquiti principalmente para quem usa Nanostation M2 ou Bullet M2. Eu destaquei estes 2 equipamentos pois perdi os 2 depois de atualizar seus firmwares para versão a partir de 5.6.xx. Como era de meu costume de as vezes precisar usar firmwares da Openwrt, antes da versão 5.6.xx conseguia fazer a troca dos firmwares sem nenhuma dor de cabeça via TFTP, porem depois destes novos firmwares, se tentar usar TFTP dar erro de verificação, e como todos que tem experiência com gravação de firmwares sabem, da para fazer a partir da interface web também. Pois bem por via TFTP da erro mas se tentar atualizar pela web aceita normal, depois que faz atualização reinicia sem nenhuma estranheza mas a partir desse momento toda config feita, após reiniciar é perdida, se você tentar voltar para a versão original do firmware, ele só vai aceitar da versão 5.6.xx adiante, depois de gravado o firmware ele não inicia mais, ele fica ligado, mas fica em loop infinito, ou seja, quando a placa de rede começa reconhecer o sinal da lan ele reinicia. A partir dai os únicos firmwares que consegui gravar neles foi DDWRT e Tanaza, sendo que o DDWRT não salva config, enquanto esta ligado as config funciona mas se ele for desligado ou reiniciado perde tudo! :Banghead:  O Tanaza grava e com ele talvez funciona já que com esse fimware as config não ficam salvas no equipamento, e sim no servidor do Tanaza na internet. Moral da história como a ubiquiti faz isso com seus clientes? Todo esse problema começou após essas novas atualizações.

----------


## SuporteClinitec

Talvez eles não queiram que vc altere o firmware original do seu equipamento?

----------


## Volblack

> Talvez eles não queiram que vc altere o firmware original do seu equipamento?


Mas quem compra um equipamento principalmente profissional tem o direito de fazer o que quiser com ele, e principalmente se o hardware da suporte a isso. Eu acredito que esse tipo de pratica é crime, se não deveria ser, não estamos mais na era dos monopólios. Mas de toda forma foi um alerta para outros não tenham a mesma dor de cabeça que estou tendo.

----------


## SuporteClinitec

> Mas quem compra um equipamento principalmente profissional tem o direito de fazer o que quiser com ele, e principalmente se o hardware da suporte a isso. Eu acredito que esse tipo de pratica é crime, se não deveria ser, não estamos mais na era dos monopólios. Mas de toda forma foi um alerta para outros não tenham a mesma dor de cabeça que estou tendo.


Certo acho até legal seu aviso, porém hj em dia os fabricantes tentam bloquear essas alterações por vários motivos, dois deles são garantir o desempenho do próprio equipamento não alterando as funcionalidades do mesmo e também garantir a homologação do mesmo bloqueando de qualquer forma que provedores usem canalização que não respeitam as normas do pais.

----------


## faelldantas

Concordo plenamente.

----------


## Volblack

Sim neste quesito os provedores precisam ter responsabilidade, e não usar frequência errada que vá detonar mais ainda o que já não anda bom.

----------


## Tanaza

Ola Volblack,


Sou Valeria do equipa da Tanaza. 


Gostaria clarificar que Tanaza não salva as configurações só no servidor mais também salva as configurações no equipamento. Em qualquer caso, se você tenta voltar a instalar a versão original do firmware, a configuração será apagada.


Tecnicamente, não ha nenhuma razão para evitar instalar no seu equipamento o DDWRT ou OPENWRT firmware, mas já existem problemas conhecidos com a atualização de versões a partir de airOS 5.6xx com algum OpenWRT firmware.


Se o caso é que o seu equipamento é bloqueado depois de fazer uma instalação, pode instalar no seu equipamento o Tanaza firmware para recuperá-lo. (instruções sobre como instalar estão disponíveis neste link)

----------


## kaue00

Amigo tenta colocar o open wrt via tftp com o tftp2 https://downloads.openwrt.org/snapsh...fs-factory.bin eu fiz em uma aqui e consegui usa ela como roteador pelo menos a configuração e só por ssh primeiro se precisar de ajuda me da um toque

----------


## kaue00

Desculpe o tanaza e gratuito ? vc poderia deixar o valor da licença

----------


## Volblack

Depois que acontece o que citei o único fimware que instala e fica aparentemente normal é o Tanaza mas eu não cheguei a usa-lo por ter a necessidade da licença para seu funcionamento por tempos prolongados, e por agora não tenho condições de adquirir uma licença. Sobre a questão da config do Tanaza sei que é feito no site do fabricante, mas não cheguei a verificar se as config ficavam salvas of-line, ou seja, no próprio dispositivo. Kaue00 eu acho que já tentei usar o tftp2, já virei noites tentando soluções para resolver esse problema, mas vou seguir sua dica. Atualmente estou usando o Nano Loco M2 como ponto de acesso com firmware DDWRT, mas todo vez que acaba a energia ou reinicia é preciso config tudo novamente, e tem mais uma coisa, ele não aceita salvar as config em arquivo também não, da erro de página. Espero que com as dicas da galera, e também vou continuar procurando soluções, talvez em algum momento apareça uma forma de corrigir isso.

----------


## kaue00

O open nao abre via web, depois q vc instalar coloque gatway 192.168.1.1 e tenta pingar se der ping use u putty para bri via ssh depois de configurado vc instala interface web

----------


## Volblack

> O open nao abre via web, depois q vc instalar coloque gatway 192.168.1.1 e tenta pingar se der ping use u putty para bri via ssh depois de configurado vc instala interface web


Ele não aceita instalar o Openwrt, da erro de checagem de firmware, os únicos que não da erro é o original a partir da V 5.6.xx que fica em loop eterno reiniciando sem parar, o DDWRT e o Tanaza.

----------


## biohazzard

so uma pregunta, vc observou si esta versão possui suporte XM, OU XW? bom observar que isto demostra dois hardwares bem diferentes, são arquiteturas de processador diferentes, talvez sua antena seja xw, e a versão do openwrt que estava tentando subir seja xm, pode dar zika.

----------


## biohazzard

Rapaz, por qual motivo minimo logico trocar o firmware da UBNT? tenho varios equipamentos com ddwrt, tudo bem, mas não vejo tanta necessidade de remover o firmware da ubnt.

----------


## Volblack

> ubnt


1 - O NanoStation loco m2 foi atualizado para o firmware v 5.6.1.
2 - Precisei instalar o OpenWrt para usa-lo como repetidor, fiz pela web interface AirOs.
3 - Quando completou o processo de atualização, iniciou normalmente, configurei tudo e funcionou, mas dai quando reiniciou perdeu toda config. Testei varias vezes e continuou perdendo.
4 - Tentei atualização para uma versão mais antiga do AirOs mas deu erro de checagem de firmware, tente com a mesma v 5.6.1 aceitou mas após completar o processo de atualização ele reiniciou mas não firmava mais, deve ter algum erro no bootloader pois antes de completar o processo de inicialização ele reinicia, assim fica eternamente se deixar.
5 - Ele agora aceita instalar somente firmware Tanaza, DDWRT e AirOs v 5.6.xx adiante. Com DDWRT não salva as config também, e nem aceita salva configurações feitas em arguivo, da erro de página. Com o Tanaza eu não testei se ele segura as config.
6 - Tem uma versão AirOs 5.6.xx beta4 que instala e não fica em loop mas também não ping nada, muito menos entra na webinterface.

----------


## Volblack

Tanto o NanoStation Loco como o Bullet M2 são hardware XM.

----------


## kaue00

estranho pq eu fiz em uma loco m2 q tava com problema de resetar, com o firmware original testei o 5.6.2 e apareceu uma mensagem falando que tinha um erro na memoria flash, tentei o 5.6.3 quando saio e msm coisa testei o tanaza e gostei mas 10 min dps ligaram pra min oferecendo a licença a mulher tava falando ingles e talz e depois de ver os valores da licenca eu coloquei o open e funciono susegado. obs todos foram via tftp com o tftp2.exe a loco e hardware XM

----------


## Volblack

É eles ligaram para min também kkkk! Pois o meu aqui na aceita de forma alguma, com outro TFTP da firmware check failed, com TFTP2 pode colocar para repetir 100 vezes que ele vai errar 100 a gravação.

----------


## TanazaTechTeam

Olá!

Segue aqui o link dos preços da Tanaza:
https://www.tanaza.com/compare-plans/

----------

